# 1950's Era Morbid Valentines Day Card I Found



## Kootenay (Feb 6, 2009)

I found this card in an old building here on our property. With Valentines Day coming up, i'd thought I better share a card from the 50's era made by Hallmark.

It's rather morbid though,,,,,,,,,,,,

(Here is an enlarged scan)







**** UPDATE! ****---I Forwarded it to Hallmark! . We shall see what they have to say



.

(Edited to add a clearer pic).

EDIT:

Updated with a new Valentine for Gramma :

Here is another card I scanned today that was addressed to "Gramma".


----------



## mininik (Feb 6, 2009)

ROTFL OMG, too funny...


----------



## laughingllama75 (Feb 6, 2009)

wow. if somone gave me that, I don't know if I would laugh or cry. LOL. Pretty cool you picked it up.....those kinds of things are neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kootenay (Feb 6, 2009)

I couldn't believe it was a Hallmark



. It is also signed on the back 'Grandad' .

I do have a Christmas one that i'll have to find. It's funny, but in an "Engrish" sort of way. It's the same era also, plus a few more in with that collection that i'll bring up in the next day or so.

I hope i'm not offending anyone either by posting that one. If I did, I truly apologize. I was shocked to find it, and it still has me raising an eyebrow.


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2009)

That is funny!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 7, 2009)

Oh dear, I don't believe that's a valentine I'd want my kids to come home with! OH! Although, I have to admit that it made me laugh. It will be interesting to see what Hallmark says about this card.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 7, 2009)

It looks exactly like what one boy would give another at school.

I have all my dad's old Valentines from the 30's. Children are tomahawked, gangstered, shot with arrows, boiled in a headhunter's pot, and other generally exaggeratead things. I think we are too instense nowdays. Anyway, would you want a skunk for a Valentine?


----------



## REO (Feb 7, 2009)

That is different! LOL!! I'd love to see the other cards you found!


----------



## Keri (Feb 7, 2009)

That's hilarious!!!!



Be interesting to see what Hallmark says! I see an ebay sale coming up on these! Bet you could make a few bucks!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 7, 2009)

I can't wait to hear what their PR department says about that one!


----------



## Miniv (Feb 7, 2009)

That's great! Did you really send the original back to Hallmark??? I'd keep it! I agree with the person who suggested the E-Bay idea.....


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 7, 2009)

You bet I'd ebay that in a heartbeat!!!!!!!


----------



## loveminis (Feb 8, 2009)

Gee !! Time haves changed OH! LOL


----------



## Sonya (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW...Hallmark would never get away with that these days! It's funny, strange, and morbid all at the same time....I like it





Neat find!


----------



## dragonfur (Feb 8, 2009)

And the character on it is a _skunk_! It's a stinker of a valentine, all right! Too funny, for sure!


----------



## Kootenay (Feb 9, 2009)

Miniv said:


> That's great! Did you really send the original back to Hallmark??? I'd keep it! I agree with the person who suggested the E-Bay idea.....



I have all the cards here, and only have sent the Jpeg's to Hallmark. I also found a BEAUTIFUL Sewing Machine as well. It seems to be a 'Brother Deluxe' sewing machine from the 50's. It's in wonderful condition, and almost looks to have silver on it. Will take pictures of it soon.


----------

